# Westerville ponds



## davins130 (Apr 8, 2008)

Anyone have a favorite westerville area pond? i used to fish one off of big walnut rd. in a neighborhood but i stopped going because i think it's private property.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

There is a pond with large numbers of largemouths including a handfull of jumbo sized largemouth (>7 pounds). Soft plastics are always the ticket there! It is public, has easy parking and is never fished. It is at the corner of Michael Rd. and Susan Rd. Just park on Susan and walk in. Google maps shows it real good. Good luck but don't go telling all your friends; I want to kind of keep it on the down-low...

If Mike Iaconelli came to Columbus to fish with me, that is where I'd take him.

If Charlie Moore came to Columbus to fish with me, I'd take him to antrim.


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

ohhhh i might have to try that out =D


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

I see 3 ponds there. Which is the best one to fish?


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Future internet burn site.


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

i went to that pond and got skunked.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

i went by there today and there doesnt look like much water at all...looks very very shallow....doesnt look like it would even sustain fish.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

This is hilarious...


----------



## davins130 (Apr 8, 2008)

????????????


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

funny stuff


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

If this was all a set up, then it was totally unnecessary. Not wanting to reveal a spot is one thing, but lying to someone about a spot is a whole different story.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

lacdown said:


> If this was all a set up, then it was totally unnecessary. Not wanting to reveal a spot is one thing, but lying to someone about a spot is a whole different story.


I agree. This thread should be locked if you guys were messing with this new member. For all you know he may have been taking his kids for a nice day of fishing.

If you're not joking, then what is so funny?!! I must have missed the joke.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Just to clarify my post, I was refering to the pond being burned by it's being posted...not the person asking the question...yes, that would be pretty senseless to send someone chasing their tail.

I keep picturing this subdivsion ditch surrounded by 40-50 guys this Saturday morning...


----------



## davins130 (Apr 8, 2008)

i live no more than 10 min. away from there, and its no more than a glorified puddle, i hope no one really goes to check it out


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

JamesT what is the scoop on this pond?


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Shallow pond with no fish=good frog gigging.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

This just shows what happens when a specific spot is mentioned on the internet. The people that posted that went there PLUS all the lurkers(bunches of them) can turn a nice out of the way fishing spot with terrific results into a trash filled(not saying you would do this) place that the meathunters cleaned house on. In the beginning I didn't believe this to be true, over the years I hate to say it I was wrong. Lots of non-posters browse these forums looking for good spots that took most of us years to find. If you think I'll wrong, read the above posts, several guys went to check it out, and small ponds/creeks can't handle the added pressure when people keep the big gals, and alot will.
This is why I only post general areas anymore, or widely known spots like lowhead dams. I'm not elitist, far from it, finding good out of the way spots is half the fun guys, it takes work, its not my water but my knowledge is.
Mike

Flame on..... 

PS-If you don't have thick skin then internet forums are not for you, and remember, us fishermen are all liars, don't believe everything you read.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

i used to google ponds, travel, try to get permission, find out of the way ponds, but then i just kinda got away fom it. i just started fishing the lakes and popular streams and rivers that everyone else has easy access to, and figured half of the fun of fishing is trying to figure out the patterns of the fish and trying to outfish everyone else who is trying to do the same. so finding the ponds became less fun compared to fishing the pressured waters and actually catching them. that is a reward in itself!


----------



## davins130 (Apr 8, 2008)

I've been fishing for a long time, but when i have a bum day at hoover or alum its always nice to go catch a 5lb bass out of a pond. I'm new to the boards and didnt even think about what would happen if you post up a spot on here, and it makes sense not to, but it would have been nice if someone told me that instead of giving me false info with the intention of having me drive there to find out its a joke. lesson learned, no hard feelings.


----------



## Tom Uber (Jan 11, 2008)

I am not sure which pond any of these folks are referring to. There are 3-4 ponds right in that area that all public. I have talked to people who live near the one and have seen kids catch fish, but out of which one I do not know as I didn't have a reference point when talking to them. There is a pond over off of Stygler in Gahanna I have been to a couple of times that has some bass. So far the biggest is 2lb that I have caught. It is shallow and weedy and catch and release only.

Tom


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

There is a pond over off of Stygler in Gahanna I have been to a couple of times that has some bass. So far the biggest is 2lb that I have caught. It is shallow and weedy and catch and release only.




I grew up fishing that pond, I was 13 when it was built. Just be real careful giving out info, many many more people read these post than you would ever believe. Last year a fellow caught a HUGE crappie from that pond, posted the pic and location. The next week(next day!) there were over 40(!!!!!) people throwing lures, minnows, worms and personally I saw over 20 bass and around 30 crappie removed, some huge and lots of dinks, this went on for a few weeks until Gahanna stepped in and made it catch and release only, and people STILL took home fish according to reports from a local policeman and old friends that still live there. Now you tell me does that help or hurt a 2 acre pond? Is it worth giving out a spot, sure post your pics, we all like to show big fish, but think what can happen to a small fishery, and the 100's to 1000's of people reading your posts.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

StuckAtHome said:


> There is a pond over off of Stygler in Gahanna I have been to a couple of times that has some bass. So far the biggest is 2lb that I have caught. It is shallow and weedy and catch and release only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you think you've made your point yet... If guys want to tell, then tell, if they choose your POV, then so be it, but your reiterations are nothing more than that. Some of what you speak of IS true, but on the flip side, many..many...MANY ponds could really use some harvesting to help maintain a healthy population and balance of fish.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I was just explaining cause and effect, its a free country, people will do as they please, just like my above somewhat wordy posts, which was written when my pain pills kick in, just like my wife says, "shut up", which I can't. What were we talking about again?


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

i sent you a PM with a pretty good pond I like to fish.


----------



## Tom Uber (Jan 11, 2008)

Took lunch there today. It is amazing what a couple of little largemouths will do to help the diet. Managed 2 small ones and lost that was a little bigger than 2lbs again.

The way I figure is that if people are going to abuse an environment they will do it where ever they are. I almost always catch and release my fish. Occassionally, I get a good crappie or walleye while bass fishing that just begs for hot oil and hush puppies, but 99.9% of what I catch gets gently sent back to fight the next day.

I understand people being tight lipped but sharing some accurate information is really helpful to people new to the area.

Tom


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Tom, don't get stresed about good spots, just keep an eye out for a OGF sticker on someones vehicle and follow them.lol


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I don't mind helping guys out, with PM's mostly, except people like FLT_TUBE_JNKY...


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey Mike, since your out of hiding for the winter you ever gonna come float around this summer? Keep it up and I'll tell everyone about your second home under that bridge on the nut.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I fished the pond I was referring to just a few weeks back, but unfortunately when using Google maps to help a newbie out, I may have referred to the wrong place. 

Sorry guys and gals. I hope someone didn't take their kids to this "glorified puddle" for some hot bluegill action. Honest mistake.

I'm not from Westerville, so I didn't remember exact street names and went off memory. 

I did find the good pond I was fishing on G Maps, but after reading the responses, I don't want it to get over fished and won't post it. I will still recommend Antrim.:B Especially as a place to take the kids.

Sorry to stir the pot.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

When it warms up that sounds great. I would love to hit the AEP ponds, bring my light yak and your tubes. Quiet about my second home!


----------

